# Wanted R35 ECUTek setup



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, 

As per title, I would like to buy an ECUTek setup if any one is selling. 

Thanks


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi mate John Morgan got good deal on at moment GTR Performance


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you got a link please dude? 


Googling GTR Performance brings back varying results, found mention of gtr performance ltd but besides companies house information I can't find a website.


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Mate John is a regular on forum he will message you am sure


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

His username on this forum is dudersvr if you need to contact him.


----------

